# What do you do with lens cases?



## MTL18 (Jul 25, 2014)

Hi All,

Taking my camera on a plane for the first time and am wondering how much individual lens cases (sigma) or lens pouches (canon) actually do. 

Reason is that in a pouch or case, more space is required. Are they more for long term storage? Do they add safety? Do you travel with them? I'm trying to bring just a messenger bag with 3 lenses but if you add individual cases or pouches, it gets a little too tight...

Thanks for your opinions in advance


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jul 25, 2014)

I am not impressed with the Canon lens bags. I only use them when I store my lenses on my shelves.

Sigma has some nice lens cases and when I go out in the field, I keep my lenses in their cases,


----------



## longtallkarl (Jul 25, 2014)

i was hoping to find a bunch of creative alternative uses for the mostly unhelpful canon lens pouches, given the title 

but since i'm here...

in general i use the pouches for at home storage, and when i'm out and about, my lenses are usually in a camera bag of one sort or another not in pouches. if your messenger bag is not specifically photo oriented (ie, no individual padded compartments for various pieces of equipment) i would suggest some lens wraps as the snuggest least bulky way to add a little protection to your gear. if it is a photo messenger bag, just leave the cases at home.

good luck!


----------



## jdramirez (Jul 25, 2014)

They stay in the box so when resale time comes.. people who want a bag to keep in the box can have them.


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 25, 2014)

MTL18 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Taking my camera on a plane for the first time and am wondering how much individual lens cases (sigma) or lens pouches (canon) actually do.
> 
> ...




I turn them into sock puppets. 

- A


----------



## DRR (Jul 25, 2014)

You need to protect your gear. The lens bags that come with a lens protect from nothing more than scratches and maybe dust.

Sounds like you need something like a camera bag insert if you'll be taking 3 lenses and a body, unless you have a dedicated camera bag.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 25, 2014)

I keep the canon cases tucked away in the original lens box. They are valuable when it comes time to resell a lens, having them increases the resale value by more than what the pouch is worth.


----------



## JonAustin (Jul 25, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> They stay in the box so when resale time comes.. people who want a bag to keep in the box can have them.



This. Plus what longtallkarl said.

Everything except the lens, lens caps and hood stays in the original box, which goes into a storage tote in the attic. I have a dedicated photo equipment shelf in one of the hall closets. I leave whatever lens was last used on the body, and store it on that shelf with the battery (-ies) removed; the other lenses, speedlites, accessories, etc. are all within ready reach. One shelf up are my seven camera bags (I almost have as many bags as bodies and lenses), providing a variety of sizes and well-padded configurations, so no additional lens protection is needed.


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 25, 2014)

DRR said:


> You need to protect your gear. The lens bags that come with a lens protect from nothing more than scratches and maybe dust.
> 
> Sounds like you need something like a camera bag insert if you'll be taking 3 lenses and a body, unless you have a dedicated camera bag.


Agree. if you don't have a purpose-built bag with padding on all-sides of the lens*, it might be time to get one. Lowepro, Tamrac, etc. are the staple brands but there are jillions of competitors. You should have no trouble getting a bag that is right-sized for your needs. Unless you are a veteran of buying bags and you know your payload well, I recommend you walk into your local electronics/camera store with your camera with you (make you can prove it's yours) and trial-fit your product in a variety of different bags to find the one that's best for you.

Alternatively, you could choose to put a _camera insert_ into a bag you already own. They come in a lot of shapes and sizes, but one like this...

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/509016-REG/Tenba_638_251_Pro_Digital_2_0_Photo.html

...can slide into a satchel/shoulder bag and very simply protect a body and a few lenses provided they aren't too big. Such shoulder bags go in the only place I will take them on a plane -- under the seat. Under the seat is a fairly protected cubby that's all yours, and it has been my only choice for gear on a plane. (I would never check camera gear without a super shock resistant Pelican-style case, but I don't own one. And I avoid using the overhead compartment with camera gear because jokers cram things into those and I can't control the risk to the gear.)

- A

_*There is a fair debate whether cameras truly *need* 6-sided padding. In the insert I linked, the top of the insert is open to allow for easy access of your gear from inside your bag. I love this feature and have inserts like this, but some folks insist upon a foam 'top' as well to avoid a bag getting stepped on or having weight put on it. The right balance of ease-of-use vs. risk to gear is entirely up to you._


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 25, 2014)

Not to go OT too much, but I'm curious to hear the ratio of *lenses* to *bags* owned by this forum. Photogs tend to be mighty picky about camera bags.

Not including the nice pouches/cases that come with L lenses, I have 7 camera bags and 7 lenses. In fairness, only three of the bags are purpose-built for cameras and the others are generic-use satchels and bag that I have foamed-up with inserts.

- A


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jul 25, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> I only use them when I store my lenses on my shelves.



+1. They keep the dust out and are a nice secure place to store the lenses. When traveling or on a shoot, lenses simply go into one of my camera back packs.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 25, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I keep the canon cases tucked away in the original lens box. They are valuable when it comes time to resell a lens, having them increases the resale value by more than what the pouch is worth.



Me, too.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Jul 25, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > I keep the canon cases tucked away in the original lens box. They are valuable when it comes time to resell a lens, having them increases the resale value by more than what the pouch is worth.
> ...



Me three. I prefer the *LowePro* individual lens cases and I use them with one or more lenses per case sometimes hanging from a belt by a carabiner, sometimes stuffed in an inexpensive day pack.


----------



## Roo (Jul 26, 2014)

I only use them for storage. The only exception is if I'm going away for a couple of weeks and not everything I need will fit in the backpack. In that case most of the gear goes in the backpack and the 150-600 goes in its case (Lowepro 13x32).


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 26, 2014)

ahsanford said:


> Not to go OT too much, but I'm curious to hear the ratio of *lenses* to *bags* owned by this forum. Photogs tend to be mighty picky about camera bags.
> 
> Not including the nice pouches/cases that come with L lenses, I have 7 camera bags and 7 lenses. In fairness, only three of the bags are purpose-built for cameras and the others are generic-use satchels and bag that I have foamed-up with inserts.



I have 13 lenses (will be 14 soon, deciding between the 16-35/4L IS and TS-E 17/4L), and two TCs. I have a whole bunch of Lowepro cases and bags: 


8 Lens Cases (various sizes) and 2 Lens Exchange cases (both sizes – 100/200)
3 Toploader Pro bags (all three sizes – 65/70/75)
Utility bag 100 AW (perfect for 1D X + 40/2.8 pancake)
2 Sliplock Pouches (10/30) and 2 Quick Flex Pouches (55/75)
4 backpacks (Flipside 300/400, DSLR Fastpack 250, Lens Trekker 600)
5 small camera cases (Dashpoint 20/30, Apex 20, Napoli 20, Edit 100)
Deluxe and light technical belts

I also have 5 Storm hard cases to store gear at home (im2720, im2500, im2300, im2075, im2050). 

It might be immodest, but I'm a bit proud that I have more camera bags than my wife has purses.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 26, 2014)

RustyTheGeek said:


> I prefer the *LowePro* individual lens cases...



Me, too (obviously!). However, I'm not too keen on their resized cases (the ones named by size, e.g. 8x6, 9x13). There's nothing equivalent to the old 1W (I have two), which is perfect for a variety of lenses with their hoods (24-70, 24-105, 17-55, 16-35, TS-E 24, 35L, 85L, 135L, etc.). The 2S is ideal for the 100L Macro, also no current equivalent. Likewise, there's nothing like the old 1N (which I also have) that was purpose-made for the two TCs, even came with a padded disc to go between them. 

The 8x6 is ok (holds the EF 12 + 25 tubes or the EF-M 18-55), the 9x13 is perfect for my RRS BH-55 LR ballhead, but no lenses I own fit with their hoods. I got the 11x14 for the 70-300L, it's really bulky (it's the size for all those 1W lenses+hoods I listed above, but they rattle around in it); it holds the 70-300L ok, but not if the tripod collar is on it (the less bulky Lens Exchange 100 AW holds the 70-300L with its collar).


----------



## Roo (Jul 26, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> It might be immodest, but I'm a bit proud that I have more camera bags than my wife has purses.



Sorry for being off topic but you reminded me of an old Bill Cosby bit about the wife - my wife can't beat me at nothing! ;D

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fKdoaX1qx7Q


----------



## NancyP (Jul 26, 2014)

I use my large Canon lens cases (400mm f/5.6L and 180mm f/3.5L) as shoulder or belt bags. They have good belt loops and excellent long-axis zipper with velcro "lid". If I am out hiking with two lenses, one of which is one of these large lenses, I take the appropriate large lens case and store the small lens in it when not in use. The Canon suede bags are not all that useful, they are mildly protective within other cases (eg, inside a hiking backpack or inside a coat pocket).


----------



## Jim Saunders (Jul 26, 2014)

I've found this to be an effective use for them. 

Jim


----------



## Roo (Jul 26, 2014)

Jim Saunders said:


> I've found this to be an effective use for them.
> 
> Jim



rofl Jim. You might have to start a new thread of inventive photos using lens cases ;D


----------



## Click (Jul 26, 2014)

Jim Saunders said:


> I've found this to be an effective use for them.
> 
> Jim



;D ;D ;D


----------



## Daniel Flather (Jul 26, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> (will be 14 soon, deciding between the 16-35/4L IS and TS-E 17/4L)



Buy both, why decide?


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 26, 2014)

I basically do what everyone else does. I do leave the lenses in the safe in the pouches partially unzipped to allow air to circulate.

I prefer ThinkTank Airport rolling/backpack bags myself and lens coats (don't always put all of the sections on the lens surfaces however) for extra protection which I find helpful, especially when gear is out of the padded bag.

sek


----------



## climber (Jul 26, 2014)

OK, this is a little off topic but anyway....

When you store your lenses, do you recommend to store them airtight with some kind of silica gel or is better to store them without silica gel in a little bit opened case (to ensure the air circulation). Or that doesn't matter at all.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jul 26, 2014)

scottkinfw said:


> I basically do what everyone else does. I do leave the lenses in the safe in the pouches partially unzipped to allow air to circulate.



I zip 'm up fully, they're not air tight anyway and zipping them up keeps the dust out.


----------



## lholmes549 (Jul 26, 2014)

As far as the Canon lens pouches go, they sit in the box they came in. 
I no longer have any sigma lenses but I do buy the lowepro (or something similar) padded lens cases that are very like the Sigma ones. I have one to fit each of my lenses and use them whenever I'm backpacking/hiking/daytripping and I'm not bringing a dedicated camera bag with padding, which is becoming increasingly common. 
I have a non-camera messenger bag to carry 2-3 lenses for more urban shooting, and in that situation I just use foam inserts as padding because the cases are too bulky.

Basically, I use the padded lens cases so I can fire them in a backpack that will have other non-camera stuff in it and not worry about having my lenses damaged. It just a slightly more disorganised camera bag!


----------



## melbournite (Jul 26, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> I have 13 lenses (will be 14 soon, deciding between the 16-35/4L IS and TS-E 17/4L), and two TCs.



Off topic but the last lens I bought was the TS-E 17/4L and the next lens will will be the 16-35/4L IS (good for me, for different purposes). Will sell the 16-35/2.8II as I don't use 2.8 except at 35 but I have the Sigma 35 Art for that now. 

ps my lens cases sit in boxes too.


----------



## MTL18 (Jul 26, 2014)

Thank you all for the replies. I have 2 camera bags with lens dividers so that is what i was referring to. First time owning lenses that come with a case or bag and didnt know what to do with them! Looks like i will leave them at home.


----------

